# Stable Master?



## Jess A (May 9, 2012)

I am looking for a title to name my Earl's 'Stable Master'. 

Should I stick with 'Stable Master' or 'Stable Lord'? It would be a general title used across the land. 'Stable Lord' may only be used by the King, perhaps, and 'Stable Master' everywhere else.

I did a Google search to see if 'Stable Master' or 'Stablemaster' were really used much. I think I first saw it in a Robin Hobb book. I noticed that it came up in World of Warcraft things - I've never played the game.

I must note that the 'Stable Master' in this case doesn't just deal with horses. He deals with the hounds and other beasts as well, and in much of the kingdom it is set in, horses aren't the usual mode of transport and hence I can't use a horse-based name. Horses are around, but they aren't common in certain areas (but are more common elsewhere).

Thank you.


----------



## Jess A (May 9, 2012)

Forgive me. It's late and I've posted this in the wrong forum. It should be in the World Building forum.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (May 9, 2012)

I would keep Stablemaster as the general title, but I think Stable-lord sounds too grand unless they actually train horses as well.


----------



## writeshiek33 (May 9, 2012)

stable master sound right to me


----------



## Caged Maiden (May 9, 2012)

One thing I'd recommend is wikiing household titles.  It might not turn up exactly what you are looking for (a pre-made word) but might assist you in making your own unique position for the guy.

I ran into this, maybe you will find it helpful:  Marshal - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Queshire (May 9, 2012)

Hmmm..... I'd keep it as stable master unless it was a heirarchal title, with the stable master being equivilent to a lesser noble, in which case I'd go with stable lord.

EDIT: Or maybe call it something like games master instead?


----------



## gavintonks (May 9, 2012)

if he had dogs he probably would be  a master
a lord is a landowner, so he would need to have title to land somewhere


----------



## Saigonnus (May 9, 2012)

Master of the Horse: if he trains them.
Stable Keeper: if he only feeds and tends them.
Ostler: a middle English term for a stableman or groom. Usually referring to a person caring for horses at an inn or waystation.
Supreme Autarch of the Lord's Equine Lodging: Just because I can.


----------



## Queshire (May 9, 2012)

How about mixing and matching? Ostlermeister sounds good to me.


----------



## Jess A (May 10, 2012)

-chuckle- Some lovely suggestions from you all.

Thank you - I understand what some you mean by the 'lord' title. Perhaps the King's man is a lesser noble and the position is both honourable and hereditary. My Earl's stable master/keeper (etc) would not be a nobleman. He deals with hounds and hawks as well as the 'horses'.


----------



## SeverinR (May 10, 2012)

Anihow: did not know marshal was stable boy/servant.

Stable master, the one in charge of the stables, directs the stable hands and stable boys to do the work.

Stable Lord would be a person of nobility that the King has assigned to take care of his stable. Not sure this would be an honorable appointment. "Let him deal with those that deal with manure."


----------



## shangrila (May 10, 2012)

SeverinR said:


> Anihow: did not know marshal was stable boy/servant.
> 
> Stable master, the one in charge of the stables, directs the stable hands and stable boys to do the work.
> 
> Stable Lord would be a person of nobility that the King has assigned to take care of his stable. Not sure this would be an honorable appointment. "Let him deal with those that deal with manure."


It could be an honoured job in a society that highly values or even worships horses. I'm sure whoever took care of horses in the Mongol hordes would have been somewhat important.


----------



## Jess A (May 11, 2012)

shangrila said:


> It could be an honoured job in a society that highly values or even worships horses. I'm sure whoever took care of horses in the Mongol hordes would have been somewhat important.



Agreed. The Stable Lord wouldn't get his hands dirty, though.


----------



## Sia (May 21, 2013)

Or if the king just likes his horses and visits them a lot.  What?... if the groom of the stool was an honoured job...


----------



## Tevaras (May 21, 2013)

Good morning,

what about "Keeper of the Stable", where stable is assumed to include the most common mount, not just horses?
Or "Master of the stable" for something a little grander.
Or for something slightly more exotic sounding: Veterinarius (Veterinarius - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia) - though this refers to a vet in the real world.
A few other ideas (feel free to mix and match): Master of the Hunt, Curator of the Stables, Master (or Curator) of the Menagerie (to cater for multiple animals under their care).


----------



## ThinkerX (May 21, 2013)

Perhaps 'Horse Master' for the 'merit' position.

Also 'Marshal of the Stables'.  

Either might be the sort of position awarded to a bastard or third cousin.


----------



## Jamber (May 22, 2013)

Hi Jess,
What about 'Steward'?
There are of course myriad uses for steward, so it's not especially stable-oriented, but you could make it a special sort of term in your novel.
It could also just be 'Stabler', if you wanted to make your own term.
Jennie


----------



## brokethepoint (May 22, 2013)

This is from the Horses in the Middle Ages wiki page. 

In great households, the marshal was responsible for all aspects relating to horses: the care and management of all horses from the chargers to the pack horses, as well as all travel logistics.[60] The position of marshal (literally "horse servant") was a high one in court circles and the king's marshal (such as the Earl Marshal in England) was also responsible for managing many military matters.[104] Also present within the great households was the constable (or "count of the stable"), who was responsible for protection and the maintenance of order within the household and commanding the military component and, with marshals, might organise hastiludes and other chivalrous events.[105] Within lower social groupings, the 'marshal' acted as a farrier.[106] The highly-skilled marshal made and fitted horseshoes, cared for the hoof, and provided general veterinary care for horses; throughout the Middle Ages, a distinction was drawn between the marshal and the blacksmith, whose work was more limited.[107]


----------



## Geldor (May 22, 2013)

Beast Master


----------



## skip.knox (May 22, 2013)

Since Earl is a specifically English title, hostler is perfectly good. The only one who would have a marshal is the king.

I'm curious, though: why do you need the title? A "title" has a specific meaning in a medieval setting; it signifies nobility. A master of horse, hound and hawk would simply be called "master".  A visitor might say something like "show me to the master of the horse" but he wouldn't address a commoner by a title.


----------



## Twinblade (May 22, 2013)

At a stables near to me the stable master is referred to as the Head Groom, but not sure this would fit in with the setting. Alternatively, and not sure if it has been mentioned, but Avener, or Avenor, (the chief officer of the stables of a king, and the officer in charge of obtaining positions for horses belonging to the king). This might be too much of s title for an Earl's stable master.


----------



## Jess A (May 23, 2013)

Wow, this page got dredged up from the dead.

I changed the entire plot of the story so this isn't relevant to me anymore, though I will probably still use the information if I decide to go ahead with a prestigious stable master character role.

However, the discussion might be helpful to someone else 

Thanks all for the responses, though!

Jess


----------

